# Cool backyard bbq shack.



## mdboatbum (Feb 14, 2015)

I want one. Well first I'll need a back yard...


----------



## tropics (Feb 14, 2015)

To big to get in my yard, I will make do with my UTS (ugly tin shed) LOL

If I can get to it more snow coming Yuck


----------



## themule69 (Feb 14, 2015)

NICE!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm afraid that boy is a whole lot handier than me, but it sure looks nice.
Gary


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 15, 2015)

Yeah sure looks good, but heavy!

I guy I hire our Refrigerated Trailers to has stopped using traditional trailers for Conssesion Stands and now uses Shipping Containers, from 10ft to 40ft. But you need a Crane Lorry to move them!

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## timberjet (Feb 15, 2015)

Sign me up! No problem with weight. Just add axle.


----------



## gary s (Feb 15, 2015)

Pretty Neat

Gary


----------



## timberjet (Feb 15, 2015)

I love a BBQ shack that can double as a bomb shelter. I have my eye out for a container actually as I live in the floodplain and it is a bitch to get anything approved to be built that is not moveable.


----------

